# Happy Halloween



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Just wanted to wish all my TGS friends a happy and safe Halloween!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha! 
 cute picture!!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

:ROFL: Looks like the others are jealous.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HAHAH TOO CUTE...Happy Halloween to everyone


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha! :laugh: Happy Halloween! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe....how cute..... :laugh: 

Happy Halloween to everyone.... :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: You should get each goat one of those!


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

:laugh: That is so cute!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> :laugh: You should get each goat one of those!


I thought about it...what a sight for someone to see driving by....a herd of goats with colorful punk rock hair dos !

:laugh:

But I would be too afraid of one of the goats getting it caught on something and getting hurt. A funny thought though.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------

